

Ask HN: Finding the right startup - Brewer

I'll be applying for internships soon and I'm considering applying to a startup. One of the biggest considerations for me is being able to work on something that I'm interested in and passionate about. How do I find a startup that I would like to work at? Is there somewhere I can find a list of startup companies with a link to their website?
======
open
Look at companies you like and look at the job listing there. There isn't
really a super comprehensive list. It's much easier to find companies you like
and join them. Also to note, unless you're willing to relocate, you might have
to see what is available in your area.

------
ynn4k
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring>

